
Why 3 equal co-founders might not be a great idea - Sam_Odio
http://www.foundread.com/view/dangers-of-a
======
zhyder
While having the right cofounders substantially increases your chances of
success compared to going solo, having the wrong cofounders can do just the
opposite.

Tricky to find the right ones, critical but tricky.

------
BrandonM
This seems to me to be a pretty special case. I would hope that in the same
situation, I would realize that giving 2/3 of a company to a casual friend and
her friend (that I don't know) means losing control.

In a situation where you have 3 good friends, I would expect that to work out
well, because any 2-sided disputes could be resolved democratically without
much fuss.

------
mynameishere
_consider keeping a controlling voting interest in the company_

Not sure why this would ever be in question. Giving 1/3 of a company to a
stranger is frankly inconceivable to me.

Well, on the bright side, they're working for _you_ now, since you still own a
large chunk of it.

